
Ethereum. How the Internet will be - frag
https://medium.com/@frag/ethereum-how-the-internet-will-be-426f51cd647b
======
billconan
I disagree. Most program won’t be able to port to Ethereum. Other than random
number generator, any user inputs, I/O, network api will all cause non-
deterministic. Any program needs timing would not work, because timing isn’t
reliable. Calling Ethereum turing complete is misleading marketing in my
opinion. The smart contract is very restricted. It is useful to some extent,
but stop calling it turing complete world computer please ....

